# New Arrival Aquastar Benthos 500



## simonsaysbet (Jul 13, 2010)

Just got this one through the post from the original owner. I was not aware of this bezel before and it is my new favourite watch! Original isofrane strap and near perfect condition. I love these watches. I am not sure of how popular they were with divers at the time? I know the deepstar was a legend, with jacques cousteau using it, but had omega and rolex take over by the 70s?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Fantastic example, I kick myself often for 'missing the boat' on these when they were affordable, great package you have with it too, never seen that bezel before either.....

Well done... :thumbsup:


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Awesome! :clap:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Well done, great watch which looks to be in amazing condition


----------



## Thewatchbloke (Feb 25, 2011)

As others have said I wish I had bought one before they took off. Missed the boat again :blink: It's a cracking example you have - you must be pleased!


----------

